

A bugged life: Running P-Lisp on Apple ][ - bootload
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2008/06/bugged-life.html

======
SwellJoe
I went through similar pains getting the data off of my Amiga systems before I
sold them when moving to the valley (I'd long since gotten rid of all of my
C64 stuff, so not quite as ancient). It's surprisingly complicated when all of
the "usual" methods (USB memory key, CD/DVD ROM, network) are unavailable.
Even though the Amiga could write to a 720K DOS format floppy, I no longer
have any machines that have a floppy drive, and I had several things to move
that were too big, anyway, and would have had to be split via whatever
archiving program I used on the Amigas (lzh, maybe?) which I didn't remember
how to do. I used to connect to the Internet via modem on the Amiga, which
might have worked, but I no longer have a phone line to hook it up to or dial
up internet service.

Ended up going the serial route, and _still_ had to dig an old PC out of the
closet because my current PCs don't have them. But, I finally did get all of
my MODs off of the machines. Took about a week from deciding I was going to do
it to getting the cable and software working.

And, "The Lives of Others" _is_ a fantastic film.

